# Blyton Park track day



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

Took a trip to Blyton Park at the beginning of September

I had never been before but was very impressed with how well run the day was

It was very wet to begin with but did brighten up later on

It is a short twisty track and probably better suited to the caterhams than big power skylines but I still had a lot of fun

I would recomend this track to anyone thinking of going and especially beginners are the run off areas are huge

heres a few pics of my car























































and a few of the other cars there, even a couple of skylines )


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

pics look the tits! all the cars look good :thumbsup:


----------

